# Arkham Dispatch October dates



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Here's what we have so far

https://www.facebook.com/events/476573179041335/

Oct 12th - London Music Hall Lounge (Summercamp Productions) with:

Redambergreen (EP Release!) - https://www.facebook.com/Redambergreenband

My Cousin Karma (Sudbury) - www.facebook.com/mycousinkarma

Dig Devil Dig - www.facebook.com/digdevildig


Oct 13th - The Hive, Kitchener (EPIC entertainment)

Redambergreen

Grounds for Divorce (Kitchener) - www.facebook.com/GroundsForDivorceMusic

My Cousin Karma



Bring your dancing shoes!


----------

